# How college students think they are more special than EVER



## American_Jihad (Jan 7, 2013)

Important online: Trends like social media, celebrity culture, and easy credit contribute to students feeling as if they're more successful than they really are

*How college students think they are more special than EVER: Study reveals rocketing sense of entitlement on U.S. campuses*​
By Daily Mail Reporter
5 January 2013

...

'Our culture used to encourage modesty and humility and not bragging about yourself,' Twenge told BBC News. 'It was considered a bad thing to be seen as conceited or full of yourself.'

Just because someone has high self-esteem doesn't mean they're a narcissist. Positive self-assessments can not only be harmless but completely true.

However, one in four recent students responded to a questionnaire called the Narcissistic Personality Inventory with results pointing towards narcissistic self-assessments.
Narcissism is defined as excessive self-love or vanity; self-admiration, or being self-centered.

Twenge said that's a trait that is often negative and destructive, and blames its boom on several trends - including parenting styles, celebrity culture, social media, and easy credit - for allowing people to seem more successful than they really are. 

...

Read more: Study shows college students think they're more special than ever...even those that can't read or write and barely study | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## nahyy (Jan 7, 2013)

good welcome  new words at the wallpaper


----------



## blimpo (Jan 7, 2013)

And you believe it is just college students that feel this way?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 7, 2013)

blimpo said:


> And you believe it is just college students that feel this way?



If you mean sense of entitlement that would be 47% of da country...


----------



## blimpo (Jan 7, 2013)

47% ?

Is that east or west of the Mississippi ?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 8, 2013)

blimpo said:


> And you believe it is just college students that feel this way?



I think we'd have to include aspiring republican plumber businessmen who aren't actually licensed plumbers, as well. right?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 8, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> > And you believe it is just college students that feel this way?
> ...




I'm sorry you feel so negatively about retirees and low ranking soldiers.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 8, 2013)

This is the way these kids were raised.   They have always won, never really had to compete, were told throughout their lives how special they were.   Then they find out they aren't.   And we wonder why there are so many suicides.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 8, 2013)

blimpo said:


> 47% ?
> 
> Is that east or west of the Mississippi ?



South of the Rio Grande...


----------



## Politico (Jan 9, 2013)

Little Johnny grows up in a school where they only have pass or fail and no one keeps score at sports events.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 9, 2013)

blimpo said:


> And you believe it is just college students that feel this way?



have you ever had parents demand that you change a grade? 

or at least blame you b/c their precious didn't get a better grade?


----------



## daveman (Jan 9, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> > And you believe it is just college students that feel this way?
> ...


Not to mention Presidents.  

Obama to Boehner: &#39;I Get That for Free&#39; - Wall Street Journal finds testy relations at bargaining table


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 9, 2013)

It isn't just college students.   If anything the most ill educated have the most inflated view of themselves.  They are so smart and so wonderful they don't even need to go to college.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 9, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > blimpo said:
> ...



PooPoo, the only part of your quote that's true is that "you are sorry"...


----------



## Blooper (Jan 27, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



He'd better be. Caring about soldiers and retirees? Meh.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 4, 2013)

http://queerfemdigiact.wordpress.com/

*Colleges Recruiting Students to Propagandize Wikipedia*​
September 4, 2013 By Ben Shapiro

...

Conservatives ought to take a page from the feminist movement here. Wikipedia has become a political football, with leftists routinely invading the space to propagandize on behalf of their viewpoints. According to an Oxford University study, the single most-edited page on Wikipedia for English speakers was that of George W. Bush. Theres a reason for that: leftists spammed Bushs pages, Bush fans fought back, and leftists spammed the page again.

This is what conservatives must understand: the left is interested solely and completely in manipulation of the truth. Leftists will use whatever outlets and tools are most readily available. And the open-sourcing of Wikipedia meets those ends. Because Wikipedia is so high-traffic  it is ranked among the top ten sites in the world  that means that a huge number of Americans get their information on specific political issues and figures from random leftists who spend time editing Wikipedia for free.

Conservatives ought to begin their own effort to impact Wikipedia.

...


Colleges Recruiting Students to Propagandize Wikipedia | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## rdean (Sep 4, 2013)

PolitiFact | Barack Obama says tax rates are lowest since 1950s for CEOs, hedge fund managers






From a taxation perspective, the difference is significant -- taxation can be as low as 15 percent, rather than the 35 percent paid by everyone else (including other types of Wall Street managers).

The 15 percent rate for capital gains has been in place since 2003, so tax rates for hedge-fund managers carried interest isnt new. But 15 percent is the lowest it has been since 1950, said Eric Toder, co-director of the Urban Institute-Brookings Institution Tax Policy Center. So for hedge-fund managers, Obamas statement looks correct.

Federal Income Taxes on Middle-Income Families Remain Near Historic Lows : Center on Budget and Policy Priorities

Income taxes:  A family of four in the exact middle of the income spectrum will pay only 5.3 percent of its 2013 income in federal income taxes next year, according to a new analysis by the Urban-Brookings Tax Policy Center (TPC).[3]  Average income tax rates for these typical families have been lower during the Bush and Obama Administrations than at any time since the 1950s (see Figure 1).  As discussed below, 2009 and 2010 were particularly low because of the temporary Making Work Pay Tax Credit.
Overall federal taxes:  Overall federal taxes  which include income, payroll, and excise taxes, and imputed corporate taxes  on middle-income households in 2009 were at their lowest levels in decades, according to the latest data from the Congressional Budget Office (CBO).

------------------------------------------------------------------

Republicans.  Crying that Democrats are getting "free stuff" when they charged this country into oblivion.  No matter how you look at it all the country's problems go back to a six year period during Bush's two terms where Republican majorities fucked up this country in so many disastrous ways.  And all they talk about is "finishing the job".


----------



## rdean (Sep 4, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> http://queerfemdigiact.wordpress.com/
> 
> *Colleges Recruiting Students to Propagandize Wikipedia*​
> September 4, 2013 By Ben Shapiro
> ...



They already do.  A hilarious site called "Conservapedia" filled with ignorance of the worse kind.  Check out their home page.  The very first article is on "evolution".  Couldn't ya just die?

Main Page - Conservapedia


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 4, 2013)

rrrrrr...dean, did that commotion in the rubber room get you all wee weed up...


----------



## rdean (Sep 4, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> rrrrrr...dean, did that commotion in the rubber room get you all wee weed up...



Not so sure.  When you ask what Republican policies are and the thread immediately gets sent to the "Rubber Room" is it because of the question or the fact everyone knows that Republican Policies are ridiculous so even asking the question is ridiculous?


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 4, 2013)

rdean said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > rrrrrr...dean, did that commotion in the rubber room get you all wee weed up...
> ...



rrrrrr...dean, that's pretty good spin ya got there, you should get an salunsky award. I like to use #5, 8, 13 and I enjoy # 6. I love to use liberal tools on liberal tools...


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Dear American Jihad, why did you hijack your own fucking thread?

Who gives a fuck about Wikipedia's GWB page?*


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 13, 2013)

*Two-Thirds of College Students Think Theyre Going to Change the World*

But theyre cynical about the priorities of others at the same time.

September 9, 2013  By Lisa Wade 




This data rings true to this college professor. Despite the recession, the students at my (rather elite, private, liberal arts) school surprise me with their high professional expectations (thinking that they should be wildly successful, even if theyre worried they wont be) and their desire to change the world (many strongly identify as progressives who are concerned with social inequalities and political corruption).

Some call this entitlement, but I think its at least as true to say that todays college youth (the self-esteem generation) have been promised these things. Theyve always been told to dream big, and so they do. Unfortunately, Im afraid that weve sold our young people a bill of goods. Their high expectations sound like a recipe for disappointment, even for my privileged population, especially if they expect it to happen before they exit their twenties!

Alternatively, what were seeing is the idealism of youth. It will be interesting to see if they downshift their expectations once they get into the workforce. Net Impact doesnt address whether these are largely generational or age differences. Its probably a combination of both.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two-Thirds of College Kids Think They?re Going to Change the World


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 13, 2013)

This is the second generation that has been raised to believe that "everyone gets a trophy," even if you suck.

Although obviously a lot of them are willing to work hard at what they are interested in, I think the idea that you OWE your employer (a) hard work, (b) loyalty, and (c) ethical conduct, will be totally absent.  It will be interesting, but I probably won't live long enough to see the country implode.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 13, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Important online: Trends like social media, celebrity culture, and easy credit contribute to students feeling as if they're more successful than they really are
> 
> *How college students think they are more special than EVER: Study reveals rocketing sense of entitlement on U.S. campuses*​
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> ...



By God, as a college student at the grand young age of 70, I know I am more special than ever!

Guess what? The young people I have met at the university that I attend have made a very favorable impression on me. Most are very hard working and intelligent. In fact, there intellect has impressed me far more than that of people like you.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It isn't just college students.   If anything the most ill educated have the most inflated view of themselves.  They are so smart and so wonderful they don't even need to go to college.



My, you are living proof of that.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 31, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Important online: Trends like social media, celebrity culture, and easy credit contribute to students feeling as if they're more successful than they really are
> ...



Old balls, That's because you did not out grow your liberalism and are in tune with the young punks...


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 1, 2013)

For some reason, the news media always seem to focus on the college kids who are the privileged progeny of the upper middle class.  The ones who graduate from private colleges with no debt.

It was the same when I was college-age; the kids who were smoking dope, attending all the anti-war rallies, throwing up out the windows of their frat house bedrooms, and so on.

These kids have always considered themselves special and entitled, and always been sure of their eventual success.  And I hate to say it, but they usually ARE successful, because their parents have the resources to get them into the companies and jobs (or family businesses) that will pave the path to riches.

But I don't think they were, or are, representative of typical college students.  The legitimate studies of current students find that most of them are pursuing career-oriented majors (though too many are targeting government employment of one kind or another), and working reasonably  hard to get through it as quickly as possible, with as little debt as they can manage.

The spoiled upper-middle class twits are very visible on campus, as they have always been, and they reflect all the odious characteristics that we older folks tend to lay on them.  Hopefully, they will grow up at some point.


----------



## Hoosier4Liberty (Nov 30, 2013)

At my high school, 97% graduate.

I'm among only a handful who could name a single US Senator, understand calculus, and understand Lewis dot structure/VSEPR chemistry models.  This is the #6 high school in the state.  I'm not sure if it's much worse than before, but it's not a good starting point.


----------



## StanB (Dec 15, 2013)

Just look at the shelves of the self-help section of book stores. All of them are promoting self-esteem as we are led to believe that students with high self-esteem score better grades. However, could it be students who score better grades build up their self-esteem? This point is argued in the book titled Willpower by Baumeister.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 21, 2015)

*University Students Demanding $15/Hour for Part-Time Work*
* What do we want? Everything! When do we want it? Right now! *
10.20.2015
News
Trey Sanchez






Students at nearly 20 universities in America have been inspired by fast-food workers and other low-pay laborers demanding a raise in minimum wage. Many have stood alongside the protesters in kindred spirit asking for $15 an hour on their behalf. And now the students want a piece of the pie, too, even for part-time work, according to _The Washington Post_.

These students attend some of the most prestigious, and of course liberal, universities in the nation, including Columbia in New York and Northeastern in Boston. That explains why their logic is so off base. One Columbia University student who helped form a wage protest group told the _Post_:

Students don’t think of themselves as workers, even when they’re working two part-time jobs to stave off mounting debt. So, I think that’s part of the campaign, making students realize the value of their labor.

...

University Students Demanding $15/Hour for Part-Time Work


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/10/151006142412.htm


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 21, 2015)

Hell, the fucking tea party working with the super rich probably wants them to get pennies.

Kind of like the sweat shops of china.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 13, 2015)

*Angry White Leftists Target a Black Conservative Woman*
* Fighting oppression at Vanderbilt U. *
November 13, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






_Daniel Greenfield, a Shillman Journalism Fellow at the Freedom Center, is a New York writer focusing on radical Islam._

Dr. Carol Swain was born in segregated Virginia. The second of twelve children, she grew up sharing a bed with her sisters in a shack that had no running water. Her family was so poor that she had no shoes and had to stay home from school when the weather was bad. She never did make it to high school.

And now 1,400 leftist fascists have signed a petition to Vanderbilt University demanding that one of the most respected African-American scholars in this country take diversity training or be “terminated.”

The petition to force a conservative black woman to undergo diversity training comes from Nick Goldbach, a white hipster student and self-described “urban enthusiast” who claims that working as a waiter at a “sustainable” luxury urban resort in Connecticut taught him about “common humanity.”

Nick cares about “civil rights and social action,” “chic and unassuming” dining experiences and getting a black woman whose writings about race and racism were cited by Supreme Court justices fired.

And once that’s done, Nick and a few of his closest social justice warrior pals can celebrate with another “chic and unassuming” dining experience. Dr. Swain had worked her way up from a GED to a PhD by taking a job at McDonald’s where the dining experiences are unassuming, if not especially chic.

Dr. Swain’s fiercest critics have always been hypocritical white leftists who claim to speak for minorities. She was targeted by the Southern Poverty Law Center, an organization whose white leftist bosses have made a fortune from exploiting black people. Now she has run afoul of angry white social justice hipsters who claim that she “espouse(s) hate towards minorities” and that a black woman who grew up under segregation needs “diversity training.”

Joining the campaign against Dr. Swain is Emmie Arnold, a grad student, running a letter writing campaign to get the most prominent African-American scholar at Vanderbilt fired because poor, dear Emmie feels an “obligation to advocate with and for people who are being oppressed.”

Emmie Arnold is white, feminist, gluten-free and encourages followers on Tumblr to “pay for the convenience of upscale grocery stores like Whole Foods or Trader Joes.” She was a member of two sororities. When she isn’t shopping at upscale grocery stores, she’s fighting “oppression” by oppressing an African-American scholar who grew up experiencing real oppression and is still being oppressed by the likes of Emmie and Nick and a few hundred of their closest Facebook friends.

...

The students targeting Dr. Swain claim to be “fighting oppression.” But true resistance to oppression is in fighting oppressors. Fighting oppression by destroying free speech and silencing dissent is just oppression no matter how much hypocritical self-righteous makeup it wears to the dance.

The left is taking off its masks. It has given up pretending that it believes in rights and freedoms. Now, in its final stage, it imposes oppression in the name of tolerance and sensitivity. It claims that eliminating the opposition is the only way to make its oppressed oppressors feel safe and welcomed.

The fight for Dr. Swain’s academic freedom and her freedom of speech is the true fight against oppression.

Dr. Swain has been fighting against real oppression generations before her attackers were even old enough to complain that gluten in their light beers is oppression. She lived under segregation. She rose up from crushing poverty. And she is still standing strong against her oppressors today.

Angry White Leftists Target a Black Conservative Woman


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

College students ARE special.  College students will pay more than anyone's mortgage or credit card spree, and for absolutely nothing.  Have you ever met anyone who has sold out his entire future for nothing and is happy to get indentured for life?  College students are special.  HEHE


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> *University Students Demanding $15/Hour for Part-Time Work*
> * What do we want? Everything! When do we want it? Right now! *
> 10.20.2015
> News
> ...



But this is logical.  When the government undersigns unpayable student loans on their heads, then obligates them for it for life, the only thing students can do is demand inflation, such as this $15/hr.  If I was them, I would demand $20/hr.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> College students ARE special.  College students will pay more than anyone's mortgage or credit card spree, and for absolutely nothing. .....




"Nothing"?

???????


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 14, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> > And you believe it is just college students that feel this way?
> ...


that's not what the thread's about, though. Why are you trying to change the subject?


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > College students ARE special.  College students will pay more than anyone's mortgage or credit card spree, and for absolutely nothing. .....
> ...


Nothing indeed, because even if you major a subject that does have good market conditions, e.g. maths or medicine, you still get nothing for your degree.  This is because the lifetime income advantage is pre-empted by the even higher student loan.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




You suck at math, logic, and common sense. Stop being so bitter.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Okay, so much for all that expensive college education.  HEHEHE


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Take another huff of glue and keep laughing, dopey.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Oh so you are into cartoons?  Do you have a boyfriend?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...





Go troll for dates somewhere else, deviant. Wrong side of the road.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I just wanted to give you good advice how you can offset your student loans.  You don't like it?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




You have no advice anyone could use, pothead. Now go explore your 'alternative lifestyle' somewhere else, freak.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It's not about what you can use, but what can use you.  Or your degree.  But in this case rather just you.  Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Get off the drugs, idiot.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Spell idiot backwards.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Take out some loans and try to finish kindergarten, pothead.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Spell kindergarten backwards.  By the way, what commission % do you get for your student loan sales?  And do you see bankrupt student mobs chasing you around when you fall asleep at night?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




GET OFF THE DRUGS.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


There you go.  Running away from the truth again.  HEHE


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...





You wouldn't know the truth if it dropped you on your head, burnout.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 14, 2015)

"How college students think they are more special than EVER"

This is as much unfounded, ridiculous nonsense today as it was when first posted in January of 2013.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 14, 2015)

Well, the doctor that is going to be doing the heart surgery or the engineer that is going to be building that bridge better be well skilled.

Thank god for the college student...I can see why a religious freak would think they're not important.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 14, 2015)

they have become dangerous to the students who just want to go and learn. I'm glad my kids are out of them. Now you have a bunch of brainwashed idiots running the place,  like the little "precious thing"  wailing about how they want Free college and when asked who was going to pay for it. O-M-G t it was like ughhhhhhh  what you mean it's FREE,  you know it's going to be free

snip:
PAINFUL is right. yikes
*A painful exchange with a young student who's organizing for free public colleges, cancellation of all student debt and $15/hour minimum wage for all campus employees. She doesn't really know how to pay for it, unfortunately.*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 14, 2015)

Free college like free public education for the first 12 years is a investment. The tax payers will pay for it.

Most of Europe also has this form of college. The free market system has failed our children just like it always fails. Human greed shouldn't hold this country down.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> they have become dangerous to the students who just want to go and learn. I'm glad my kids are out of them. Now you have a bunch of brainwashed idiots running the place,  like the little "precious thing"  wailing about how they want Free college and when asked who was going to pay for it. O-M-G t it was like ughhhhhhh  what you mean it's FREE,  you know it's going to be free
> 
> snip:
> PAINFUL is right. yikes
> *A painful exchange with a young student who's organizing for free public colleges, cancellation of all student debt and $15/hour minimum wage for all campus employees. She doesn't really know how to pay for it, unfortunately.*


No, she knows how to pay for them.  What she doesn't know is how to pay for all those tuition fees that are inflated to unreasonable highs, but central government signatures on arbitrary student loan lendings.  This is hat happens when you give away your country to money changers who turn you and your child into a mere number, then indenture you with it.  Good luck dumb americans.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Free college like free public education for the first 12 years is a investment. The tax payers will pay for it.
> 
> Most of Europe also has this form of college. The free market system has failed our children just like it always fails. Human greed shouldn't hold this country down.


Except the usual proud anglosphere bullies, every country knows that free markets never exist except in transitionary phases.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 16, 2015)

*Mizzou Black Studies Dept. Co-Sponsors Speaker Who Compares Israeli Jews to Nazis*
* Campus leftists promote bigotry and hate the same day the university president resigns. *
November 16, 2015
Daniel Swindell







On the same day that Missouri University (MU) President Timothy M. Wolfe resigned over “racism,” the MU Black Studies Department co-sponsored a lecture by David Sheen, a journalist who regularly compares Israelis to Nazis.  The lecture was called “Racism in Israel.”  The event was hosted by the MU Socialists, who posted the following description: “Remember the systematic racism experienced at Mizzou is part of the violent global system of white supremacy. Come to our event tomorrow night to learn more about connections between racism in Israel & racism on campus.”  David Sheen is an anti-Zionist Israeli and an associate of Max Blumenthal, a notorious anti-Israel radical who has made comparing Israeli Jews to Nazis his career. The two were involved in an incident dubbed "Toiletgate" earlier this year when they chased a left-wing German politician into a toilet stall after he canceled a presentation they were slated to give in the German parliament. The MU Socialists have a history of anti-Israel events, and the lecture was sponsored by multiple groups.  But, when I saw that the flyer read, "Sponsors: ... Black Studies Dept," I assumed the Black Studies Department was not fully informed about David Sheen. 

Thus, I sent the Black Studies Department a letter requesting that it withdraw its co-sponsorship.  The letter started by stating that I “applaud your effort to raise awareness of the difficulties facing African refugees.”  The letter explained that trying to improve the situation for Africans is admirable, but Sheen goes beyond criticism of Israel and compares Israelis to Nazis.  For example, when Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said, “Israel is preparing to stop, as much as possible, the entry of people with Ebola,” Sheen twisted Netanyahu’s words, and tweeted, “Just as Nazis compared Jews to vermin to incite racism against them, Netanyahu compares non-Jewish Africans to ebola.”  A totally false claim. 

In one lecture, Sheen discussed the African refugee detainment center in Israel.  Sheen showed the sign near the entrance of the center which read “Office of Employment.”  Then Sheen stated, “This is the only thing they’ve left for us to be reminded of,” showing a picture of the sign at Auschwitz that read, "_Arbeit macht frei,_" meaning, "work makes (you) free." Showing pictures of the African refugee center interspersed with Auschwitz is a clear comparison of Israeli Jews to Nazis. The letter I sent stated, “Sheen commits an egregious iniquity when he equates the temporary housing conditions of undocumented Africans to ‘Auschwitz’... This comparison is actually a well documented form of antisemitism known as ‘Holocaust Inversion.’”  The Black Studies department responded by sending me an invitation to come hear Sheen speak.

...

That being said, it was admirable that the Black Studies Department wanted to support a lecture raising awareness of the racism African refugees are experiencing.  However, at the moment when Sheen’s criticism left the realm of facts and became false accusations, then any concern for the refugees became totally obscured. Instead, the accuser accuses himself.  In summary, I and thirty-six organizations alerted the Black Studies department that Sheen would portray Israeli Jews as Nazis and that any speaker denying the right of the Jewish State to exist is a form of anti-Semitism. Sheen did both.  Right now, many people are waiting for a statement from the Chancellor condemning the swastika drawn with feces.  In a figurative sense, Sheen is a speaker who draws a swastika on the entire Jewish State.  Which is worse? 

Mizzou Black Studies Dept. Co-Sponsors Speaker Who Compares Israeli Jews to Nazis


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 16, 2015)

"black studies"


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 16, 2015)

*Black Lives Matter protest terrorizes Dartmouth; students pushed, shoved, cussed out*
Jennifer Kabbany - Fix Editor •November 16, 2015

Dartmouth College students simply studying in the library on the night of Nov. 12 got the shock of their lives when a profanity-laced mob of Black Lives Matter student protesters stormed the building and dropped F-bombs left and right, as well as pushed and shoved some students, the _Dartmouth Review_ reports.

*“F*** you, you filthy white f***s!” “F*** you and your comfort!” “F*** you, you racist s***!” …*

The flood of demonstrators self-consciously overstepped every boundary, opening the doors of study spaces with students reviewing for exams. Those who tried to close their doors were harassed further. One student abandoned the study room and ran out of the library. The protesters followed her out of the library, shouting obscenities the whole way.

Students who refused to listen to or join their outbursts were shouted down. * “Stand the f*** up!”  “You filthy racist white piece of s***!”  *Men and women alike were pushed and shoved by the group.  “If we can’t have it, shut it down!” they cried.  Another woman was pinned to a wall by protesters who unleashed their insults, *shouting “filthy white b****!” in her face.*

The_ Review_ goes on to report that the protesters have not only not denied the description of the evening, but defended it as making students uncomfortable in the name of fighting oppression.

And even though it seems like it could not get worse, it does. The _Review_ goes on to note:

The kicker, of course, is that this crystal clear picture of Dartmouth’s deep-seeded racism never quite seems to come into focus, no matter how far we step back. From the protesters, we hear anecdotes about insensitive party themes, and reminders of our lack of black professors. And of course, these issues fit into the broader context of a school characterized by historical wealth and whiteness, which can make students from other backgrounds feel forlorn outside the cultural mainstream. But as Dartmouth’s protesters swept through the library, bellowing at every student who dared not to stand for the cause, they were accusing our community of something much graver than insufficient attention to minorities’ concerns.

...

Read the full report.

...

Black Lives Matter protest terrorizes Dartmouth; students pushed, shoved, cussed out - The College Fix


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 4, 2015)

*Mandatory Sensitivity Training on Campus*
* Campus totalitarians and their call for Maost self-recrimination sessions. *
December 4, 2015
Richard L. Cravatts






As campuses across the country are roiled in paroxysms of self-righteous indignation over race, groups of black students, perhaps inspired and emboldened by the anarchistic successes at University of Missouri, have formed coalitions and presented elaborate, and breathtakingly audacious, lists of demands which they have nailed to the doors of their respective university administrations.

An ever-growing list of these remarkably outrageous demands is even being archived at a site, The Demands.org, and which, as of this week, comprised the juvenile manifestos of groups on over 60 campuses, including calls for removals of college presidents (as happened at University of Missouri, as the most conspicuous and significant example), the renaming of buildings and schools named for racists and other moral reprobates (as happened at Princeton and indignation over its former president, Woodrow Wilson), and various similar calls for increased recruitment of minority faculty and students, enhanced centers and facilities for minority students, increased financial aid to “students of color” and other underrepresented groups, and a litany of other minority-centric benefits and amenities.

“The power to be found in victimization, like any power,” wrote Shelby Steele in _The Content of Our Character_, “is intoxicating and can lend itself to the creation of a new class of super-victims who can feel the pea of victimization under twenty mattresses.” Apparently, the new victims in the culture of aggrievement that seems to have overtaken our campuses have been irritated by the ‘hard pea’ of racism and want everyone else on campus to know and feel their pain, as well, since almost all the lists of demands from the campus crybullies includes one well-intentioned, but intellectually pernicious, item; namely, mandatory sensitivity training on the details of diversity, oppression, racism, and other maladies purportedly afflicting marginalized student groups on today’s campuses.

At Scripps College, for example, activists demanded “mandatory Anti-Oppression Trainings” for faculty, staff, and students, including the Orwellian requirement that students not be able to register for classes each semester unless they attend the forced re-education. At Princeton, The Black Justice League demanded “cultural competency training for all staff and faculty.”  

Members of University of Missouri’s Concerned Student 1950 included the demand that the School “creates and enforces [a mandatory] comprehensive racial awareness and inclusion curriculum throughout all campus departments and units,” which “must be vetted, maintained, and overseen by a board comprised of students, staff and faculty of color.”

Students at Bard College called for “Diversity and Sensitivity Workshops multiple times a semester to faculty and staff at all levels,” providing “continuous in-person training regarding cultural understanding, engagement with bias, the use of inclusive language, etc.” Boston College activists called for mandatory “Diversity & Anti-Oppression Training,” while Brown University’s Concerned Graduate Students of Color “demand[ed] an in-person and compulsory Title IX training for faculty, staff, DPS, administrators, and students. . . .”

The Dartmouth reeducation commissars similarly want to introduce “curricular changes that require all students to interrogate issues of social justice, marginalization and exploitation in depth, and Duke’s list calls for “mandatory learning on institutional racism and anti-oppression practices for both students and faculty.”

At the Harvard School of Public Health the call was for “instituting mandatory training on race and privilege for all students, post-docs, staff, and faculty, developing case studies that challenge social injustice, and increasing practicum opportunities on themes of racism and health;” at Johns Hopkins University, a “mandatory cultural competency in the form of a semester long class requirement;” at NYU, “perpetual, continuing education on diversity for all university members;” at Purdue, “a required comprehensive racial awareness curriculum for all students, staff, faculty, administration, and police;” at Sarah Lawrence, a required “anti-racist course or class for credit, _such as is required for Physical Education _[italics added];” and, at the University of San Diego, “the creation of a [mandatory] comprehensive orientation on racial, gender, and queer inclusion and diversity . . , maintained by a board comprised of students, staff and faculty from diverse, less privileged backgrounds.”

...

Mandatory Sensitivity Training on Campus


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 4, 2015)

I think this new obsession with Social Media affects young girls especially in a very bad way. I saw a show on 13 year olds and it was scary. One girl said she takes 100 to 150 selfies a day so that she can post the one that's perfect. I'm thinking she's not spending a lot of time on math homework, you "follow" me?


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 25, 2016)

*Mizzou Crybullies Demand "Academic Bankruptcy" for Black Students*
February 25, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  The University of Missouri Concerned Crybullies of Color got their way when the football team went on strike leading to a wave of crybully attacks on campuses across the country. These attacks were backed by increasingly insane demands.

Now Concerned Student 1950, the crybully protest group, has some more great demands. Like Academic Bankruptcy, a very appropriate name though not in the way the crybullies and their allies think.

...

Sound like a terror group or a gang holding hostages, don't they? But on to... Academic Bankruptcy.

...

So not only will there be lots and lots of affirmative action to uphold black privilege... but black and minority students will be allowed to eliminate an entire semester if they decide to. Also...

...

Comprehensive racial awareness must be enforced! Achtung! We demand mandatory racial awareness!

...

  Imani Simmons-Elloie conveniently authored these demands. Are there any semesters she wants to erase from her records.

How many of those who defended the "hunger strike" and the rest of the crybully hysteria still feel like defending Academic Bankruptcy?

Mizzou Crybullies Demand "Academic Bankruptcy" for Black Students


----------



## initforme (Feb 27, 2016)

It all goes back to parenting and lack there of.  Parents today can't stand the thought of a teacher disciplining their kid because their kid is perfect. They can't stand it when a coach gets intense so they ask for the coach to be fired.  Same with teachers.  A teacher tries to run a tight ship with good discipline and some parent wants the teacher fired because heaven forbid the teacher demand students behave.  Yup, it all goes back to parenting.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2016)

'Our culture used to encourage modesty and humility and not bragging about yourself

When did that ever happen?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2016)

initforme said:


> It all goes back to parenting and lack there of.  Parents today can't stand the thought of a teacher disciplining their kid because their kid is perfect. They can't stand it when a coach gets intense so they ask for the coach to be fired.  Same with teachers.  A teacher tries to run a tight ship with good discipline and some parent wants the teacher fired because heaven forbid the teacher demand students behave.  Yup, it all goes back to parenting.




Which parents are these? I haven't met them.


----------

